# Wago 750-881 Probleme mit Webvisu Anzeige im Browser



## berny29 (22 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Ich bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer einer *Wago 750-881*. 

  Ich habe mir als Anfangsprojekt das *"Example Scheduller 3"* von Wago über *codesys 2.3* (V. 2.3.9.25) auf den Controller gespielt.

  Hat soweit auch alles gut funktioniert. ( Projekt übertragen, Online -> Start ) kann in der Codesys die Kalender bedienen.

  Wenn ich nun über meinen Browser ( *Firefox 41.0.2* ) auf den Controller zugreife, erscheint zunächst die Website.

  Wenn ich nun auf die *Webvisu* zugreife, öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, der Hintergrund ist dunkel dargestellt, und als Meldung steht da:

*"Ein Plugin wird benötigt, um diese Inhalte darzustellen."*

   Nach einiger Suche habe ich gelesen, das man die *Webvisu.jar* und die *Minml.jar* updaten sollte.

  Das habe ich auch schon mit dem Paket von der Wago Seite gemacht.

  Auch eine neue *Java* Version habe ich bereits installiert. *(v. 8 update 66)*

  Ich habe auch gelesen, das sich eine Datei namens *"PLC_visu.xml"*  im Verzeichnis des Controllers befinden muss,

 diese Datei habe ich allerdings nicht finden können.

  Ach ja, den *Hacken bei Web Visualisierung* in der Zielsystem Einstellung habe ich gesetzt.

  Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen ?

  ( Mein Betriebssystem ist Win7 x64 )

Schöne Grüße
berny29


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (23 Oktober 2015)

Hallo berny29,

erst einmal Glückwunsche zur neuen Steuerung.
Du hast dich auch schon sehr gut mit der Thematik auseinander gesetzt und viele "Stolpersteine" beseitigt.

Zwei Stolpersteine vermute ich allerdings noch:
1. Prüfe einmal ob eine Deiner Visualisierungsseiten "PLC_VISU" heißt, denn standardmäßig ist die Visualisierungsseite "PLC_VISU" die Startseite bzw. der Einstiegspunkt für die Web-Visualisierung.
2. Prüfe ob das JAVA-Plugin wirklich im Browser installiert ist und ob es das richtige ist (es gibt JAVA in der 32bit und 64bit Variante) vermutlich musst Du die 32bit Version installieren.
http://java.com/de/download/manual.jsp

Wenn Du uns eine Email schreibst (anrufen geht natürlich auch) können wir Dir auch die aktuelle Version von Codesys (2.3.9.47) zuschicken, deine scheint etwas älter zu sein.
Vorteil dadurch: Bibliotheken, Konfiguratoren, Targets sind auf dem aktuellen Stand.


Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## berny29 (29 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
danke für deine schnelle Hilfe. Ich hatte keine Visu, die PLC_VISU hiess.

Nachdem ich eine solche Seite eingerichtet hatte, und eine etwas ältere Java 32x Version installiert hatte, 

ging alles Problemlos.

Auch die Verbindung über mein Tablet funktioniert jetzt.

Die neue Codesys Version muss ich noch testen.

Vielen Dank

berny29


----------

